# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  كورس تعلم اللغه الفرنسيه من الصفر الى الاحتراف

## انا المختلف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين




اقدم لكم بشكل حصري
موقع ممتاز لتعلم و تعليم اللغة الفرنسية صوتى و مقروء و تتوافر فيه كل سائل التقييم
والتي ستساعدكم إن شاء الله على تطوير مستواكم باللغة الفرنسية
ويجد به عدد من الفيديوهات لجميع الأعضاء
الراغبين في تعلم اللغة الفرنسية و بشكل يضمن لهم أخد الأشياء كما هي
و بشكل صحيح و سليم راجين من العلي القدير ان نكون ساهمنا و لو
بالقليل في تلبية طلباتكم و كما أكدت
فهو خاص لاعضاء المنتدى 
اليكم الربط 



French Course Learn French Le visage Online

----------


## shams spring

*الله يعطيك العافية
يسلمو وانشالله بنستفيد ^_^*

----------

